# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارات المستقبل 2009

## carforall

السلام عليكم 
أعضاء المنتدى العزيز هذه اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم 
و اتمنى ألا تكون الاخيرة
لقد أتيت لكم بموقع فيه سيارات  المستقبل 2009 كم يتضح من في الاسفل
 *Acura*
 *Alfa Romeo* 
* Aston Martin*
*Buick *  
 *Cadillac                        * 
*Chevrolet*
 *Chrysler                          *  
*  Daihatsu* 
*                                                       Hsv*
 *Dodge*  
*Fiske                          *  
*Fiat *  
*GMC*
*  Holden  *  
*Infiniti*  
* Ssangyong*
*Lamborghini*
 *Lancia                          *  
*Lexus*
*  Lincoln  * 
 *Lotus                          *  
 *Maserati                          *  
*  Maybach * 
*Mercury * 
*  MINI  * 
*  Mitsubish*
*Pontiac*
 *Porsche                          *  
*Rolls-Royce                          * 
 *Saab *  
 *Saturn*   
 *Seat*
 *Skoda*
 *Subaru                          *  
*tata*
*Daewoo
* *Scion
 
**car | new car | photos cars | video cars | information car*

----------


## حسان القضاة

*مرحبا بك وشكرا على الموضوع المميز ..بانتظار جديدك*

----------


## مدحت

اهلا وسهلا فيك يا اخي 

وبنرحب فيك بمنتدانا 


ونتمى لك اقامة سعيدة في منتدانا 

مشكور على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر
فدتنا كثير بموضوعك وبس متحير اي وحدة اجيب منهن :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_

حلوين ... مشكور ... واهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى ...

عجبتي هل subaru  

_

----------


## mylife079

شكرا واهلا وسهلا فيك بيننا

----------


## تيتو

:Bl (3):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى 

ويسلمو على الموضوع الرائع 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووووو  :SnipeR (62):

----------

